
Add log statements to your app on the fly with Stackdriver Debugger Logpoints - mmclean
https://cloudplatform.googleblog.com/2017/06/add-log-statements-to-your-application-on-the-fly-with-Stackdriver-Debugger-Logpoints.html
======
erezhaba
This is awesome!

